

allow Tesla Motors to sell directly to consumers in all 50 states - andrewtbham
https://petitions.whitehouse.gov/petition/allow-tesla-motors-sell-directly-consumers-all-50-states/bFN7NHQR

======
Jeremy1026
And there are now 100,000+ signatures, so this will make it across President
Obama's desk.

~~~
bashgrep
11k more than they needed

------
chaetodon
Despite not being a US citizen, I fully support this petition since in a
capitalistic society it isn´t up to the government to determine the way goods
and services are delivered to customers. Government has only a role in
policing this process for misuse and fraud.

~~~
hardwaresofton
I agree, it's ridiculous that this is even a petition, given the nature of the
issue

------
mikeburrelljr
Now less than 19K signatures needed by July 5!

